# Sumu News Incoming!



## D Halgren (Nov 27, 2021)

https://madronalabs.com/topics/8469-sumu-preview?locale=us


Paging @doctoremmet you may want to take a look at this!!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2021)

D Halgren said:


> https://madronalabs.com/topics/8469-sumu-preview?locale=us
> 
> 
> Paging @doctoremmet you may want to take a look at this!!!


This made my day. Very very intrigued. That signal flow…. Boy! Thanks for making me aware!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2021)

I promise you this will be a day one purchase.


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I promise you this will be a day one purchase.


Me too! @Databroth and Richard Devine commented in that feed as well! So excited!


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This made my day. Very very intrigued. That signal flow…. Boy! Thanks for making me aware!!


I always think of you when I come across cool synth news 😉


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2021)

D Halgren said:


> I always think of you when I come across cool synth news 😉


That’s nice of you! Much appreciated pal.


----------



## Pier (Nov 27, 2021)

D Halgren said:


> https://madronalabs.com/topics/8469-sumu-preview?locale=us
> 
> 
> Paging @doctoremmet you may want to take a look at this!!!


Wow super interesting.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 27, 2021)

Pier said:


> Wow super interesting.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


It's been in the making for years, so it's sure to deliver! Yuli is paying attention @Whywhy so maybe we will get some amazing sounds!


----------



## Databroth (Nov 27, 2021)

D Halgren said:


> Me too! @Databroth and Richard Devine commented in that feed as well! So excited!


haha  the idea of being mentioned casually alongside Richard Devine really boosts my ego 

I'm incredibly stoked about sumu, no idea how it will sound, that's always the most important part
but it looks like it will be doing some unique stuff
actually, some of the ideas in there were things I started to build in Bitwig Grid, glad I'll have an actual plugin to do those things rather than having to use up my entire CPU for one voice

depending on beta restrictions I'll be streaming this for sure as soon as possible


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 27, 2021)

Databroth said:


> haha  the idea of being mentioned casually alongside Richard Devine really boosts my ego
> 
> I'm incredibly stoked about sumu, no idea how it will sound, that's always the most important part
> but it looks like it will be doing some unique stuff
> ...


Just like Richard, you are responsible for me buying many things 😉


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2021)

And Arovane was in there too


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> And Arovane was in there too


Randy is secretly doing a 30% off sale. I got so excited that I accidentally bought Virta🤷‍♂️


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2021)

D Halgren said:


> Randy is secretly doing a 30% off sale. I got so excited that I accidentally bought Virta🤷‍♂️


I noticed when very similar stuff fell in my cart. So far I managed to distract myself from checking out. But I… will?


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I noticed when very similar stuff fell in my cart. So far I managed to distract myself from checking out. But I… will?


Virta is so much more than I ever realized! What fun!


----------

